# Fish used to treat psoriasis



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

So I came across an auction on aquabid describing the fish for sale as "FLESH EATNG LOACH USED IN SPAS"...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcyprinids&1236115586

I could only find one thread on the forum that mentioned these fish so I googled it and found a ton of info. Apparently, they only eat dead skin cells and have been known to live in Turkish hot springs where the water is 37c! I don't have Psoriasis but it makes me wonder how profitable a "Fish Spa" can be lol

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=759
http://www.psoriasisfishcure.com/


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I heard about these a while back. Strangely, they're being declared "unsanitary" all over the US:
http://www.spavelous.com/EB/N081024/Garra-Rufa-fish-04.html
It makes me wonder what would happen if these law makers were to discover the existence of carnival port-a-potty's.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

My Red Tail Garras do this to my hands and fingers when I am trimming my plants. It feels weird!  I end up giggling like a little girl and pulling my hands out after a minute. HA!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Philosophos said:


> I heard about these a while back. Strangely, they're being declared "unsanitary" all over the US:
> http://www.spavelous.com/EB/N081024/Garra-Rufa-fish-04.html
> It makes me wonder what would happen if these law makers were to discover the existence of carnival port-a-potty's.


I guess I'll stick to selling plants and shrimp


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We have these same Garrs for sale and I can say that they are extremely hardy and behave very playfully. They eat anything you put in the tank and a lot of it. Slow growers from what I see. 

The behavior resembles a loach - schooling, playful and curious.

--Nikolay


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with Niko! The are very curious and boisterous fish. As such, I would only put them in a tank with fish that aren't too shy either! 

But they do wonders for the hands!


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> I heard about these a while back. Strangely, they're being declared "unsanitary" all over the US:
> http://www.spavelous.com/EB/N081024/Garra-Rufa-fish-04.html
> It makes me wonder what would happen if these law makers were to discover the existence of carnival port-a-potty's.


We'll have to buy our own private spa fish contingent from Niko if we want to experience the pleasure.  Well, at least the crackdown is probably healthier for the fish. I can't imagine a steady diet of dead skin smeared with moisturizers and/or cortisone cream is exactly good for them.


----------

